# Do you ask for 5 stars?



## Clark Kent (Mar 24, 2017)

i did a few times but then felt pathetic. But I see only about 1/3 of my pax even rate at all so maybe they just forget or don't know...So maybe I say something like hey to help me out, please rate your experience when you can. What do you say?


----------



## Rollo Tomassi (Aug 29, 2014)

Don't assume pax are your friends, and never ask them for favors! This should be the obvious first rule for chauffeured transportation drivers of any stripe, even UberX noobs. You are there to help the pax, not the other way around. Provide good service, and you'll get good ratings. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Clark Kent said:


> i did a few times but then felt pathetic. But I see only about 1/3 of my pax even rate at all so maybe they just forget or don't know...So maybe I say something like hey to help me out, please rate your experience when you can. What do you say?


Asking for a rating is a bad idea.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Clark Kent said:


> i did a few times but then felt pathetic. But I see only about 1/3 of my pax even rate at all so maybe they just forget or don't know...So maybe I say something like hey to help me out, please rate your experience when you can. What do you say?


Nothing. I don't care about ratings


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Sometimes when I'm on the phone with a phone rep, they'll inform me that I can take a survey at the end of the call to rate them. 
But they've never told me to give them a good rating. Only to take survey. 

Asking for as good rating is tacky. I would never do it. 

As far as why they don't rate, once the ride is over they have no reason to open app again. This is where they would see the option to rate
They get an email receipt showing how much ride was (see pictures. This was from last night). 
So no reason to open app again until you need another ride. 
Uber should add a link in the email to rate the driver. That might actually work. Because I know I always look at my email to see how much my ride was


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I asked for a good rating several times and got a horrible reaction. I would never do it again.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Clark Kent said:


> i did a few times but then felt pathetic. But I see only about 1/3 of my pax even rate at all so maybe they just forget or don't know...So maybe I say something like hey to help me out, please rate your experience when you can. What do you say?


The concensus is that you should not ask pax to rate you. It results in the pax giving you a low rating.


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

It's a fairly common practice for businesses to solicit customers for reputation...I had car salesmen ask me to give them a good feedback on the experience. I had a PDR technician ask me to mention their name on Yelp. Even at restaurants, the staff there would ask me if I have a Yelp account and that they would be grateful if I gave them a good feedback.

This is entirely up to you though. I have personally never done it myself. I think it's absolutely pointless. It kind of makes you sound desperate too but you do what you please.


----------



## Duro (Dec 22, 2016)

Clark Kent said:


> i did a few times but then felt pathetic. But I see only about 1/3 of my pax even rate at all so maybe they just forget or don't know...So maybe I say something like hey to help me out, please rate your experience when you can. What do you say?


No!!! Never grovel.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

Charismatic Megafauna said:


>


Were do you find these interesting animal photos


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

Zoey jasmine said:


> Were do you find these interesting animal photos


Family photos.


----------



## gjenn1966 (Apr 23, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Nothing. I don't care about ratings


I feel the same. Our main goal should be toget them there safely. I just add not being rude other than that I don't owe any more.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

gjenn1966 said:


> I feel the same. Our main goal should be toget them there safely. I just add not being rude other than that I don't owe any more.


If you're doing the job right it's true that you don't need to worry about your rating. If you have a poor rating you'll be better served by figuring out what you're doing wrong than by asking for 5 stars from your passengers.


----------



## Clark Kent (Mar 24, 2017)

Coachman said:


> If you're doing the job right it's true that you don't need to worry about your rating. If you have a poor rating you'll be better served by figuring out what you're doing wrong than by asking for 5 stars from your passengers.


I'm at a 4.89 with 100 rating out of 300 so guess I'm doing fine. I had a rogue 1 star I have no earthly idea what it could've been for since nothing went bad at all. A handful of 4* to which ok I guess they need to be wowed to give the 5


----------



## lyftuberandhopefullyjuno (Nov 3, 2016)

NO


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Only once, and it was for the cool car badge. She was going on and on about how much she liked my car and I slipped in his I've trying to get the cool car badge. Hehe. She gave me the badge, 5* and a note. Awesome pax.


----------

